# Supplements Question



## FutureFrogMan (Dec 2, 2008)

What Supplements are you using for your frogs?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Alot of different ones, Normally i use calcium every other feeding. Repashy calcium, plus a lot of different vitamin supplements on a rotaion, minerall, herptivite, repashy supermin, Vit A, super preen, dendrocare and naturose i think that is it.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

same here

I use repcal, herptivite, supermin, rephashy calcium ICB, naturose, Vit A retinol pulmitate


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Julio said:


> Alot of different ones, Normally i use calcium every other feeding. Repashy calcium, plus a lot of different vitamin supplements on a rotaion, minerall, herptivite, repashy supermin, Vit A, super preen, dendrocare and naturose i think that is it.


Would it be possible to get a list of suppliers? The only vits I've seen in Canada are Repcal. Any specific dusting routine?

Thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I get all my repashy stuff from Josh's frogs and also from the bean farm. Not sure if they ship to Canada.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Basic routine is to alternate dusting between the calcium/d3 powder and the vitamin powder, like I feed 3x a week dusting Repcal Monday, Herptivite Wednesday, Repcal Friday, then opposite the next week, and you can rotate the types of calcium and vitamin powders like Julio was saying, just check the expiration dates and don't keep them any longer than 6 months after you open them no matter what the expiration date is


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll check around with some of the sponsors. Dry goods usually aren't a problem getting shipped here. Plants, flies, frogs and other feeder insects require permits if you can get them across at all. PITA


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

i wouldn't use just herpivite and repcal as sole suplments as herpivite lacks propers vit A. the calcium plus from joshs frogs has proper vit a.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

midget said:


> i wouldn't use just herpivite and repcal as sole suplments as herpivite lacks propers vit A. the calcium plus from joshs frogs has proper vit a.


Actually this is not true. Herptivite does not supply vitamin A as retinol/retinyl or retinoic acid howerver it does supply vitamin A as beta carotene. There is some indication that hypovitaminosis of A (as retinol) is widespread in captive anurans however this may be entirely due to the way in which we keep the frogs (causing them to have a greater metabolic need). It does not mean or imply that Herptivite is a improper source of vitamin A... (some of it may be due to how we culture the feeder insects...). There is a lot written on this topic on the forum, just search retinol for a better search parameter.. 


Ed


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I use a a brand called herpcare it is a superfine calcium, i think it works wonders. But thats me. I also use naturose and herptavite vitamins,-they dont coat real good though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogmanroth said:


> I use a a brand called herpcare it is a superfine calcium, i think it works wonders. But thats me. I also use naturose and herptavite vitamins,-they dont coat real good though.


So Herpcare is D3 and calcium carbonate and no other ingredients correct? This is then similar to all of the other superfine calcium supplements and will coat heavily. There really isn't any difference I can see between this product and Rep-Cal with D3 or any other superfine calcium carbonate with D3 supplement. 

Herptivite is a seperate product that depending on your batch may need to occasionally be reground to get a better adhesion. 

It isn't surprising with the naturose as we are using it for a different use than for which it was made. 

Ed


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Yes Ed, its just a calcium uptake powder, but it is way better. It is the finist thing I have ever used. I mean this is thee finest stuff ever!!! A water drop will cover atleast 4,000 flies. I mean this is the best stuff I've ever seen. But it's only the stuff that I've used. Other than Herpvivite.

Oh and yeah my post count is low because I've only listened for the last 3 years. since I found the site.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*OT Re: Supplements Question*



frogmanroth said:


> Yes Ed, its just a calcium uptake powder, but it is way better. It is the finist thing I have ever used. I mean this is thee finest stuff ever!!! A water drop will cover atleast 4,000 flies. I mean this is the best stuff I've ever seen. But it's only the stuff that I've used. Other than Herpvivite.
> 
> Oh and yeah my post count is low because I've only listened for the last 3 years. since I found the site.


I don't care about your post count.. if you provide accurate information then that is one thing.. if you provide poor or incomplete information then that is a seperate issue. 

See my comments on your other post about calcium and the known risk in the literature (see the Nutrition chapter in Mader's text) and "coverage"). 

Ed


----------

